# 1000 Seafood Recipies A-Z #2



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is a link to my pdf file that has 1000 seafood recipes that I would like to share.

It is my share (virus and malware free) just wait a few seconds, then click download.

Most are supplicate to cook. There are also few more in the shared folder.

http://www.4shared.com/file/4638620...ecipes_A-Z.html
__________________
Nautic*


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Link didn't work for me. Got the following
"The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or
*use our search engine* to find a file or folder".


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

link has the ... in it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

This should work..

http://www.4shared.com/file/46386205/5601ffe7/1000_Seafood_Recipes_A-Z.html

Thanks


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Bump

So may ways, so little time...So little fish to cook ??


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Cpt dave is this the same one from a couple of months back?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes Sir ! Did you go through all 1000 ? You are DaCooK !!! LOL :brew:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Lol no way i could ever go throuhg all 1000 lol I have tried afew already though.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Updated*

Just had a request for the link...

Just shoot a email to [email protected] and I will send you the pdf

CD


----------

